# My way of keeping slingshots in my life



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The following is MY opinion of slingshots, these are not suggestions in any way to change anyone's opinion. I would be interested in other peoples thoughts on how they enjoy their free time. 
First of all I will be 69 years old this coming June????‍♂???????? So keep that in mind when reading my thoughts. 
It wasn't that we didn't have enough money to go fishing, we lived a very modest but very fulfilling life. If we wanted to go fishing, we would dig for night crawlers the night before. Sometimes we would water the ground to attract the worms. Since we fished farms ponds a streams, we rode our bikes. Some of us had poles, some cut branches for poles. As we got older we bought nicer rod and reels, so we could cast out farther in the water. We then bought small aluminum boats, which we could carry on the top of our cars. As we made more money we bought bigger boats, which we then had to buy a vehicle capable of hauling the boat and trailer. Well we soon figured out that if we had a bigger boat and had to travel longer distances we might as well get a tent. We then figured out if we were going to travel to fishing lakes we might as well have a nicer camper???????? Purchasing a bigger camper required a separate vehicle to pull the camper. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade it for the world, but when we sold everything and fished in our local streams and ponds, we caught just about as many fish, and had time for a cookout with family and friends. This was all supposed to be relaxing. When I retired we ended up kid setting and hauling them to school. That's when I picked up sling slots. It can as basic as you want or as elaborate as you want. As for me, I can step out my back door and shoot at targets.I don't foresee traveling a great distance to tournaments, but I feel extremely fortunate we have the Forum to share our thoughts. I don't make my own slingshots, I just want to shoot targets. PocketPredator.com and SimpleShot provide anything I need to purchase at a reasonable price. 
I'm babbling, so I will leave it here.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Tag said:


> The following is MY opinion of slingshots, these are not suggestions in any way to change anyone's opinion. I would be interested in other peoples thoughts on how they enjoy their free time.
> First of all I will be 69 years old this coming June So keep that in mind when reading my thoughts.
> It wasn't that we didn't have enough money to go fishing, we lived a very modest but very fulfilling life. If we wanted to go fishing, we would dig for night crawlers the night before. Sometimes we would water the ground to attract the worms. Since we fished farms ponds a streams, we rode our bikes. Some of us had poles, some cut branches for poles. As we got older we bought nicer rod and reels, so we could cast out farther in the water. We then bought small aluminum boats, which we could carry on the top of our cars. As we made more money we bought bigger boats, which we then had to buy a vehicle capable of hauling the boat and trailer. Well we soon figured out that if we had a bigger boat and had to travel longer distances we might as well get a tent. We then figured out if we were going to travel to fishing lakes we might as well have a nicer camper Purchasing a bigger camper required a separate vehicle to pull the camper. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade it for the world, but when we sold everything and fished in our local streams and ponds, we caught just about as many fish, and had time for a cookout with family and friends. This was all supposed to be relaxing. When I retired we ended up kid setting and hauling them to school. That's when I picked up sling slots. It can as basic as you want or as elaborate as you want. As for me, I can step out my back door and shoot at targets.I don't foresee traveling a great distance to tournaments, but I feel extremely fortunate we have the Forum to share our thoughts. I don't make my own slingshots, I just want to shoot targets. PocketPredator.com and SimpleShot provide anything I need to purchase at a reasonable price.
> I'm babbling, so I will leave it here.


Perhaps this poem points a bit in the direction of what you're saying?

Simple Things 
Poet: Catherine Pulsifer2020

Treasure the simple things life gives to us all
Don't always be wanting, otherwise, you will fall.
Stop and appreciate the small things every day
Take time to stop and smell the flowers on your way.

Living a simple life can bring much joy
You don't need more, you don't need all the toys
If you find contentment with where you are
You will be happier than others by far.

You see living a simple life allows you to see
Nature around you, the honeybee
You appreciate the beauty in the sky
You are not trying to keep up with the other guy.

Making time for relationships too
For they are important in all we do
Family and friends made you who you are
Spend time with them, don't keep them afar.

You see at the end of the day
When you look back and can say
What was important and what was the best
You'll find the simple things outdid the rest.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you, that’s a fantastic poem


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’m roughly about half your age, but I do believe I understand what you’re saying here. Growing up poor as dirt definitely offers some advantages to realizing that perspective too lol.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks for your many inspiring posts.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

The best things in life are the simple satisfaction of hitting a target, or making something, or hitting the right note.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Amen! I like things simple.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Amen! I like things simple.


Dude I read your signature, I for real laughed out loud, thanks for that


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i find the simpler i become,the richer i am,and that is my secret to a happier life


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> I'm roughly about half your age, but I do believe I understand what you're saying here. Growing up poor as dirt definitely offers some advantages to realizing that perspective too lol.


growing up poor does teach some very hard lessons and some very good ones about what is real and what is really important.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Tag I couldnt agree more. You got 9 yrs on me, but Im at the place where more stuff is just more trouble. I can have a lot of fun cheap. Thank God, Im glad I dont need/want a bunch of expensive stuff.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Sandstorm said:
> 
> 
> > I'm roughly about half your age, but I do believe I understand what you're saying here. Growing up poor as dirt definitely offers some advantages to realizing that perspective too lol.
> ...


Hell man, I'm still poor!  but yup, all that good stuff!


----------

